# N scale churches



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Does anyone have a source for N scale Churches that are bigger than your typical crossroads church? I bought a kit from American Model Builders, which is a fine kit, but it's a little on the small side. I see kits from Blair Line, and pre built from Bachman... but they all look too small I'm looking for a good size church, like something you would find in a county seat in the Midwest that would have a congregation of several hundred people.

There seems to be plenty of smaller rural churches, but these look out of place in the county seat type town that I'm modeling.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Funny you should post that, I was eyeing this one from Tomix, I think it is plastic though.









TOMIX GEOCORE BUILDING COLLECTION 050 - 3 CHURCH A 3 DIORAMA SUPPLIES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TOMIX GEOCORE BUILDING COLLECTION 050 - 3 CHURCH A 3 DIORAMA SUPPLIES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, that is much more what I have in mind, but man... the price is pretty steep and is shipped from Japan. Thanks for the link!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Does anyone have a source for N scale Churches that are bigger than your typical crossroads church? I bought a kit from American Model Builders, which is a fine kit, but it's a little on the small side. I see kits from Blair Line, and pre built from Bachman... but they all look too small I'm looking for a good size church, like something you would find in a county seat in the Midwest that would have a congregation of several hundred people.
> 
> There seems to be plenty of smaller rural churches, but these look out of place in the county seat type town that I'm modeling.


This is where Ye Olde Kitbash comes in. You can join parts of different models together, or even scratchbuild additions for one of the kits. A lot of churches here in New England started as small churches, and have had different additions slapped on them over the years, resulting in an ecclectic mix of architectural styles and appearances.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

This is a german kit:
Kibri 37032 - N Church Washing at The Gotthardbahn - New 4026602370323 | eBay


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I ordered a small Catholic/Lutheran church from Ebay. It comes with a steeple and a small courtyard. It may be smaller than what your looking for. 

Here's a pic. I did the stained glass windows myself though.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes there is a definite shortage of medium sized church kits in N scale. My layout is based on NC during the transition era. Churches then were a community's status symbol and were often the most elaborate and imposing building in town. Almost all were built of brick, only the most remote poor rural communities built wooden churches, were built on raised foundations with full width front steps and tall steeples. Walthers has an HO scale brick church #933- 3496 that with a higher foundation and front steps would work if it were only in N scale. I'm going to scratch build one for my layout something like this:


----------

